# I think he's molting!



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

My poor fellow is shedding out his winter coat late and in chunks! I keep finding him with these oh so lovely horn decorations. :think: I think they are very festive!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

HAHA! That is a great photo!

Does he have loose mineral available and do you copper bolus? Mine will hold on to their winter woolies too long if they are copper deficient! He looks like he has lighter rings around his eyes so I think he may need a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

LOL!! Mine always have some hair on their horns, but nothing like that.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Saltey, you are right, he is copper deficient. He just had his bolus a few weeks ago, along with the rest of the herd. He should clean up well now, in fact he is almost there! Thanks for your concern. :hi5:


----------

